# understanding cat reg numbers



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

just wondering the differance between CS and CSSR and what the letters mean i take it CSREF means whatever cs is and on the referance register please can someone help me desypher these pedigrees thanks


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

All mine are either CSSR or CS, never had one that is CSSREf, so I presume that is on the reference register for one reason or another


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

so do you know what the letters stand for , you can get a cssr from 2 cs parents or a cs from 2 cs parents , can both be shown ?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a great explanation about siamese registration policies on here

Siamese Cat Breeding Policy

CS is the full registry, CSSR are supplementary registry and CSREF are the reference registry. I have a couple of those in my pedigrees as one of my foundation queens was six generations from a moggie - long story.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> There is a great explanation about siamese registration policies on here
> 
> Siamese Cat Breeding Policy
> 
> CS is the full registry, CSSR are supplementary registry and CSREF are the reference registry. I have a couple of those in my pedigrees as one of my foundation queens was six generations from a moggie - long story.


mmmmmmmmmm i had a look and still a little confused , if your parents are cs then id of thought youd be cs too , prehaps its depends if you are a different colour than would be expected ........... take for example the mother of my choc point siamese is a choc tabby point cssr her father is a seal pt cs. and mother is seal tabby point cs so why is she cssr and how will this effect her


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

it says 32 1 - 32 10 can be on the full register she is 32 3 and on thecssr and both parents are cs reg


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*iv not got a clue either, i just get the paperwork and put it in my folder, never gave it any thought, but i have on some of my ped, ref *


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *iv not got a clue either, i just get the paperwork and put it in my folder, never gave it any thought, but i have on some of my ped, ref *


i know you cant show cats on the ref register , and you may have to breed them back to a spercific colour


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

siamese candrika said:


> it says 32 1 - 32 10 can be on the full register she is 32 3 and on thecssr and both parents are cs reg


Is this from her pedigree or her pink slip ? It could be a mistake on her pedigree. The only way I would have thought that a CSSR would be produced by 2 CSs is if the colour of the kitten was not fully recognised which a choccie tabby is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Is this from her pedigree or her pink slip ? It could be a mistake on her pedigree. The only way I would have thought that a CSSR would be produced by 2 CSs is if the colour of the kitten was not fully recognised which a choccie tabby is.


yes prehaps its a mistake its the handwritten pedigree and the mother of my cat although her father is cssr so it dosnt make much differance lol ............. you can still show cssr and get gr ch status which is good to know , so i dont think there is too much worry if your cat is one or the other


----------

